# CALIFORNIA to Legalize weed for everyone



## t00lb0x (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's the Link:

LAist: California to Legalize Weed for Everyone

"There is an initiative in the works that could end up on the November ballot that allows for marijuana to be sold to anyone, and anywhere that already sells alcohol. Its being called _The Inalienable Rights Enforcement Initiative_. "


"They need 694,354 signatures by September, 5, 2008."

Easy. Guys get the word out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2008)

where do i sign?


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, where do we sign? I can get a few hundred signatures myself, if not more. Let us know. Me and FDD wanna start the movement. Holla.


----------



## t00lb0x (Jul 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> where do i sign?


Read this hefty document...print it out and sign it...you MIGHT have to hand deliver it...I don't know.

http://ag.ca.gov/cms_attachments/initiatives/pdfs/i782_08-0009_initiative_compliant.pdf

I just wish I were still there...moved away from Culver City a couple of years ago. I miss Magic Johnson's TGIFridays (Well not really lol) Now i'm near the bible belt where things like this MIGHT come our way 10 years after cali adopts it.


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats the age limit? 21? How old for MM?


----------



## LowRider82 (Jul 1, 2008)

so am reading this right? 5$ for an 8th of weed? so i can basically buy a quarter for 10$??? is that how this is read. coming down and need some help comprehending this


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 1, 2008)

No, You buy an eighth of whatever weed you want then ad $5 tax. So lets say the weed is $50. You pay $55.


----------



## LowRider82 (Jul 1, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> No, You buy an eighth of whatever weed you want then ad $5 tax. So lets say the weed is $50. You pay $55.


 
to expensive. even 50$ per plant is way to expensive. but its a start


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 1, 2008)

I would pay £500 to grow 20 plants legally.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 1, 2008)

Everybody sing! CALIFORNIA, HERE I COME.


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 1, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Everybody sing! CALIFORNIA, HERE I COME.



I'm a born and raised Cali girl... I sold my house there for a big profit 4 years ago and moved to FL to live on the beautiful Gulf Coast..... .hmmmm perhaps since the market is so great (depressed) now it's time to move back!

LOL... no way.... I'm a scuba diver and love living here where the water is warm and the beaches are made of sugar white sand. 

I voted in favor (duhhh) of prop 215 when I lived in CALI.... so perhaps it's time for Florida to step up its game and start a Statewide revolution for our rights to toke up too! 

If I'm not mistaken FL is second only to CA in grow ops.... so why the fuck can't we get legislation passed like CA? COME ON FLORIDIANS!!!!!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 1, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> I'm a born and raised Cali girl... I sold my house there for a big profit 4 years ago and moved to FL to live on the beautiful Gulf Coast..... .hmmmm perhaps since the market is so great (depressed) now it's time to move back!
> 
> LOL... no way.... I'm a scuba diver and love living here where the water is warm and the beaches are made of sugar white sand.
> 
> ...


You are better off in Florida. What a beautiful state! No state income tax.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope it happens, thats the stuff that leads to breakthroughs for other states and more importantly some much needed media attention...

I think its ridiculous how many states have legalized marijuana to some degree or another, and the news has ignored these huge state based decisions. People who live in non-legal states- hardly realize so many others have it available, its like a secret really- the more people find out other states are making independent movements from the federal government the more people will stand up and declare their rights!

Federalism is the whip.
OB


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 1, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I hope it happens, thats the stuff that leads to breakthroughs for other states and more importantly some much needed media attention...
> 
> I think its ridiculous how many states have legalized marijuana to some degree or another, and the news has ignored these huge state based decisions. People who live in non-legal states- hardly realize so many others have it available, its like a secret really- the more people find out other states are making independent movements from the federal government the more people will stand up and declare their rights!
> 
> ...


I think you are correct. I remember back in the early-to-mid 80's my college room-mate was from California. He claimed California was 20 years ahead of the rest of the country. I may disagree with the timing, but he was right. California leads the way more times than not.


----------



## LowRider82 (Jul 1, 2008)

so how many permits will you buy? how many regenerations in a yr can you get?


----------



## lowtech420 (Jul 1, 2008)

I just moved to Oregon man. I haven't smoked any buds since I've been here. I can't even pretend to be sick to get a prescription like I had in Cali. I'm probably gonna have to drive down to northern Cali to see if i get get some buds. does any one know how I can connect in Oregon?


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 2, 2008)

/\ ROFLCOPTER LMAO!!! You are coming to RIU to find drug hookups,on your FIRST post.
l
l
l


----------



## zeke907 (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn, I was thinkin the same exact thang! Funny as shit! Sound like a alphabet boy to me. lol. Back to the subject, us out here in cali are surprised to hear how shocked people are to hear we have medical cards. They always tell me they would loooooove to be me. I just laugh, like it's not a big deal, I need it with my partial disability and I get it. And I should, we all should. So everyone stand up for your rights, and step with the movement!!!!


----------



## Hank (Jul 2, 2008)

I need to get out to Cali and see what all the hype is about. Preferably Northern Cal

Hank.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 2, 2008)

I won't get too excited on this one till it passes not only the vote but the courts. I think it is a good idea but I doubt it will get on the ballot in time, it take a lot of work to get it on there, but I'll sign and vote for it for sure!


----------



## blonddie07 (Jul 3, 2008)

as much as we wish it would pass.. its not going to. That amendment gives hemp 100% use, which big corps will have problems with... they wont let it happen. 

Just like 90 years ago, they wouldn't let it happen now.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 3, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> as much as we wish it would pass.. its not going to. That amendment gives hemp 100% use, which big corps will have problems with... they wont let it happen.
> 
> Just like 90 years ago, they wouldn't let it happen now.


damn damn
i sure hope your not right,
i would so pay like $100 to grow a couple plants.
growing and feeling like a criminal for growing a green plant, makes me uneasy.
not just paranoid, i dont want to be thrown in a place with pedophiles, murderers ,rapists,etc, just for growing a plant that ,didn't hurt a single person.

this road trip to cali now has a real purpose...


----------



## humble learner (Jul 3, 2008)

where can I find the petition to sign?..


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 3, 2008)

humble learner said:


> where can I find the petition to sign?..


Had a link in this thread somewhere in the begining

...ooops maybe not, those only lead you to the language and the initiative itself not the siggie pages......


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 3, 2008)

Man!!! I was researching around looking for a link to download this petition, I can't find it, but I ran across the voting record from the Hinchey-Rohrabacher Amendment to end DEA raids, it FAILED (http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2007/roll733.xml) and this was not my biggest surprise, I looked up the reps in my general area and EVERYONE of those bastards voted AGAINST the will of there electorate and the state of CA by voting against this!!!!! 

The people of the great Republic of California have spoken and they WANT and BELIEVE IN MMJ!!! IT IS A LAW ON THE BOOKS HERE IN CA!!!!! How can an elected official vote in favor of ANY agency coming to their home state and HINDER ENFORCEMENT OF STATE LAW!!!!!! 

Well guess I have some emails to send and some phone calls to make, shame on these politicians!


----------



## Smokie420 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I think I see where I will end up in the near future if this goes through.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 3, 2008)

It failed this time, maybe they can put together another one..... Never mind I am stoned you were talking about the CA one not the DEA one.


----------



## kryptomaniac (Jul 6, 2008)

I say if pot becomes legal there that every nationwide marijuana smokers moves there, which will piss off all the other states for losing residents!


----------



## Smokie420 (Jul 6, 2008)

kryptomaniac said:


> I say if pot becomes legal there that every nationwide marijuana smokers moves there, which will piss off all the other states for losing residents!


I think that it only takes one state to legalize weed for the rest to follow.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 6, 2008)

We continue to take baby steps, it is getting close IMO. 

CA started the MMJ movement and it has taken what? 12 years to get 15 states on board? When we get to 20 states, I think we will see a real momentum and much more serious action at the Fed level. Right now states are still slow to pass MMj laws because there has been no real bite to any of these laws with respect to Federal law. 

We need to have some kinda REAL challenge and a successful MMJ conclusion, to get to that 20+ level sooner than current rates are allowing. Something like the Initiatives that have been recently defeated to restrict Federal funding of raids in states that have MMJ Laws. If EVERY Senator and Congressmen from states that HAVE MMJ Laws would start voting FOR these amendments (LIKE THEIR CONSTITUENTS HAVE DIRECTED THEM TO BY PASSING MMJ LAWS IN THE FIRST F**KING PLANCE!!!!! HELLO, YOU IDIOTS!!!) maybe they would actually pass. 

One of those pass and you will see some kind of debate and/or passing of MMJ laws in EVERY state, that happens and you will see a state like CA pass a law legalizing MJ in a manner much that like amsterdam, and the Feds will tolerate this till they change policy.


----------



## ChristianConservative (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm cross posting this; thought readers on a couple of different threads might be interested in this link to an op-ed about the upcoming vote on the Hinchey-Rohrabacher amendment. This would be a great time for interested parties to get some letters to Congress, whichever way they (the writers) lean on this issue. 


Focus Alert


----------



## keepitsecret (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm all for it!

I only see one problem though... Too many people allow the U.S. Government to tramp all over themselves!! For instance, in the 1980's the Fed's said "Either bring the drinking age up to 21 or we're cutting your Federal highway money." Well, people backed down and now the age is to 21 years of age. 

But yes, if one state were to make marijuana legal. Oh wait, Alaska is almost there! Aside from that... States would see the money making scheme and jump on board!

Unfortunately people get old and have responsibilities. Kids, car payments, mortgages, food bills, gas prices..etc. Once this happens some tend to become more conservative and less outspoken on issues that truly concern them but cannot speak out in fear of local or national retaliation. Or some people just don't care what happens... Which is quite sad, it may not impact or affect you now but just wait and see... Some day it might!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 11, 2008)

If you don't think we are all paying right now then you really don't understand. VV


----------



## Weed Guy (Jul 11, 2008)

keepitsecret said:


> Oh wait, Alaska is almost there! Aside from that...



I had no idea about Alaska, just checked NORML.....


----------



## 2hiegh4u (Jul 12, 2008)

any more new on this


----------



## maevealleine (Jul 13, 2008)

This is a real Proposition on the California General Election Ballot. If it receives 694,354 it will be a measure 

ALL California residents can vote on.

I am not sure why this has not been taken seriously. I have not found anywhere that signatures are being collect so 

I've started collecting them myself.
Please go here if you wish to make Marijuana completely legal in California!
California General Election Nov. 2008: Marijuana Legalization. Individual Rights. Constitutional Amendment - Online Petition


----------



## ta2drvn (Jul 13, 2008)

maevealleine said:


> This is a real Proposition on the California General Election Ballot. If it receives 694,354 it will be a measure
> 
> ALL California residents can vote on.
> 
> ...


Nice! I was looking for that, signed it! 

Actually it is NOT a proposition on the ballot, YET. It NEEDS the 694,354 votes to get ON the ballot to be able to voted on.


----------



## maevealleine (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you. Please pass this message on. Blog it, Thumbs Up it, Bookmark It, Email It. Every little bit helps.


----------



## CaliHighRider (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds awesome! Anyone know where I can sign a petition besides online?


----------



## budlover1234 (Jul 30, 2008)

anybody have any updates on this subject????


----------



## heissanti (Aug 3, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/legalization-marijuana/96106-legalize-now-help.html


----------



## painisgain0 (Aug 8, 2008)

Is this for real?! So do we vote yes on a certain bill in November or what?!


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's the latest info (that I can find):

http://laist.com/2008/07/14/marijuana_initiative_proponent_spea.php

Long story short, the guy who made the proposal does not have enough cash to gather the signatures to get it on the ballot and he's "looking for a job or grant that will allow me to continue with this work...and accepting pledges of time and/or money to determine whether there is critical mass to push forward with this initiative."


----------



## MisterMicro (Aug 8, 2008)

is this a 100% legit?? Thats not to many people, theres probably 700,000 stoners alone in cali, so it looks like Cali Will be legalized?!?!?!?!???????


----------



## bighomey (Aug 16, 2008)

fuck that. ilove how it is now. legal for state, illegal for fed. if the fed was legal for weed. then the price of weed would tremendisly go down. which would suck for people kicking it off


----------



## ta2drvn (Aug 17, 2008)

bighomey said:


> fuck that. ilove how it is now. legal for state, illegal for fed. if the fed was legal for weed. then the price of weed would tremendisly go down. which would suck for people kicking it off




I don't think it would change a the price whole lot, maybe on a short term basis it might go down a bit while the initial shake up happens but long term prices will get back to pretty close to where we are at now, the big difference that will come into play is those that part of the food chain will now have smaller profit margins. Look your are gonna have a lot of smaller locations that won't be able to compete with the more established locations (dispensaries will probably also have to compete with liquor stores and the likes of 7/11's and such) it'll be the market that dictates the price and the taxes that would have to be paid to both the state and feds would make up for the difference in price that could be saved. Basically the guys selling will make a smaller % of profit and what they have lost in this will just go to the taxes paid. 

This is like booze and tobacco in the fact that when legalized it will have a 'sin' tax placed on it. These 'sin' taxes are #1 absorbingly high and #2 very easy to pass. The public sees sin taxes as just a cost of sinning so to speak and every time they are on the ballot they seem to pass pretty easy.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Aug 17, 2008)

Prices WILL Go Up. No Matter What. And The Quality WILL Go Down.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 17, 2008)

As much as i want it to pass... i have my doubts... someones powerful enough to not let it happen... but if it does... hopefully other states will follow


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Aug 19, 2008)

Too bad it wont happen.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 19, 2008)

I hold hope for this.. last two states to try this was Nevada and Alaska- both just missed passing it by less then 10%. If any state has the balls to do this first it's Cali.. however if it is passed, for sure the DEA will be there even MORE trumping states rights...


----------



## RedRabbit08 (Aug 19, 2008)

Not exactly. If it were legalized, i think the prices would have to go down, b/c everyone would start growing there own....And its not like millions of ppl dont already


----------



## 2008 (Aug 19, 2008)

were do i sign this petition? i can get well over 50 people, i'm sure it will exceed the limit, everyone and their granny smoke nowa days.


----------



## LowRider82 (Sep 6, 2008)

Deadline was yesterday 5/Sept./2008. unfortunately the guy who did the petition never came through. fucking asshole. anyway someone needs to do what he did and just use his as an outline and actually go through with it this time. Maybe team up with norml or MPP. its only 200 dollars. hell i would front the money if i lived there.


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 7, 2008)

don't know that u really want CA to pass something like this just yet, if I'm not mistaken one reason 215 and many other similar laws have held has something to do with the fact that these laws do notlegalize, in direct conflict with fed law. If I remember correctly if it was reschedulaled then legalization laws could hold up. Can't remember exactly what I read, but it was something like that, I think the big Org's would have stepped up and helped out on this if it could have withstood the court battles that would follow.


----------



## rezo (Sep 7, 2008)

its on its way i mean alcahol is legal but pot isnt who the fuck thought of that its just nuts i can buy something that causes me to crash into someone killing them but i cant buy something that causes me to crash on your couch killing my whole day


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is a link that does explain a little of what I was trying to say ASA*:*The Clash Between Federal Drug Law and California's "Medical Marijuana" Law 

CA (and the other 13 states) law doesn't LEGALIZE marijuana it DECRIMINALIZES it, I think this is the KEY to most MMJ laws and how they are holding up to Federal supremacy clauses (while in our case this is a pain, overall the supremacy clause is not a bad thing) and to court battles trying to remove them from states law books. 

Once enough states pass MMJ laws, the Feds will have to change policy and reschedule MJ. Once done this will 

#1 allow states to enforce their laws and protect their citizens from Federal prosecution 

#2 open up the ability for more research to be done and funded on MJ 

#3 open up intelligent debate on the subject of legalization; well, at least ALLOW for the discussion in Congress and the Senate 


I know Washington has an initiative that is going to challenge this by legalizing and regulation similar to how booze is regulated and distributed, but I don't know how it will hold up even if it passes. Maybe it's not intended so much be a law that is enacted but more used to challenge the feds in court over state rights? Remember, until the controlled substances act was passed, the states regulated drug issues and they still regulate medical practitioners so why can't they regulate the medicines these practitioners recommend?


----------



## AB390 (Apr 29, 2009)

If you live in California and support legalizing marijuana,* YOU* can make it happen: Tell your state representatives to support California Assembly Bill 390. It's easy. Visit * yes390.org*


----------



## DULLAH (Apr 29, 2009)

I will sell my business and move from the Chi to southern Cali sticks and buy acres and pay whatever it costs to legally grow every strain I want to OUTDOORS and indoors on those acres and breed with lots of phenos grown out to full maturity to choose from, I don't give a [email protected] how many others do likewise.

All Cali residents on this board are required by code to have everyone they know sign this, and nag everyone else until they budge.

The revenue it generated would be the first and most important domino, and more importantly, the historical claim of the modern western world, to starting the movement to legalize worldwide and spawn the largest "new" industry since computer software and substrate.

Clothes, paper, medicine, fuel, environmental cleanup, etc/......it all would be rightfully started by:

THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA


----------



## DULLAH (Apr 29, 2009)

Private industry will do so much work breeding for fiber content, energy coefficient for fuels, due to larger immediate market than for any other uses of the plant. They will need to stock up on seed from all different hemp and ruderalis variety/similar other varieties, 
SO, SEEDBANKS, you must stock up on seeds of all kinds, not just medicinal seeds bred for flowers and resin content. STOCK UP NOW. even on cannabis phenos you can figure no cureent use for at all.

Please keep everyone posted on any updates regarding timber, cotton, pharmeceutical, and petroleum industry either allocating their own dollars towards research or allocating dollars towards lobbying in opposition.

Peace & blessings to all.


----------

